# Everything must GO! ❤️



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

Offer IGB or Wishlist items 

DIY'S Available

*- DIY Jungle Flooring
- DIY Hedge Standee
- DIY Tiki Torch
- DIY Natural Square Table x2
- DIY Log Stakes
- DIY Wooden Block Table
- DIY Bonfire
- DIY Stack of Books
- DIY Hanging Terrarium
- DIY Ironwood Bed
- DIY Wooden Mosaic Wall
- DIY Grass Standee x2
- DIY Aroma Pot
- DIY Iron Closet
- DIY Wildflower Wreath
- DIY Bamboo Candleholder
- DIY Log Decorative Shelves*


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Chouchou (May 2, 2020)

- DIY Cosmos Shower
- DIY Leaf
- DIY Natural Square Table
For 50k?


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 2, 2020)

Leaf DIY, Bamboo Candleholder DIY, Rattan Bed & End Table in Grey, Cute Chair in Red - 1nmt/200k


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

Chouchou said:


> - DIY Cosmos Shower
> - DIY Leaf
> - DIY Natural Square Table
> For 50k?



Can do! 

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Luciaaaa said:


> Leaf DIY, Bamboo Candleholder DIY, Rattan Bed & End Table in Grey, Cute Chair in Red - 1nmt/200k



The girl before you asked for the leaf DIY but I can do the rest of the stuff!


----------



## skylucario (May 2, 2020)

my white fireplace and an outdoor bath for your peach chair and  bamboo basket diy

if that’s not enough, i can get you a white telephone box and weight bench if you can wait a day  lmk


----------



## Nia (May 2, 2020)

Hello, would you do the clackercart DIY, Golden gears DIY, cute floor lamp (red), cute bed (yellow), cute chair (red), cute wardrobe (red), cute wall mounted clock (yellow) for 250k?


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

skylucario said:


> my white fireplace and an outdoor bath for your peach chair and  bamboo basket diy
> 
> if that’s not enough, i can get you a white telephone box and weight bench if you can wait a day  lmk



The fireplace and outdoor bath is fine! 

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Nia said:


> Hello, would you do the clackercart DIY, Golden gears DIY, cute floor lamp (red), cute bed (yellow), cute chair (red), cute wardrobe (red), cute wall mounted clock (yellow) for 250k?



Can do!


----------



## skylucario (May 2, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> The fireplace and outdoor bath is fine!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> 
> ...


awesome!! lmk when you can trade


----------



## Terrabull (May 2, 2020)

Interested in:
DIY Clothesline
DIY Underwater Flooring
DIY Bamboo Candleholder
DIY Orange dress (maybe?)
DIY Carboard Sofa (maybe?)

I have the crown, probably a T. Rex tail, both snack and drink machines in white, a speed bag, weight bench, and I can craft a shell speaker.
I can let you catalog a cloud flooring.

My switch is charging at the moment, I'll have to check on the maybe's and T. Rex tail when it's done.
I don't necessarily want your rattan furniture, but I'd like to catalog them.


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> Interested in:
> DIY Clothesline
> DIY Underwater Flooring
> DIY Bamboo Candleholder
> ...



Yes I can do that!


----------



## Catto (May 2, 2020)

Rattan Low Table in brown for the t-Rex tail?


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

Catto said:


> Rattan Low Table in brown for the t-Rex tail?


Perfect!


----------



## Terrabull (May 2, 2020)

I do need those two maybe's.  My switch is charged now.


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> I do need those two maybe's.  My switch is charged now.


I sent you a PM


----------



## pixelgrits (May 2, 2020)

Has anyone claimed the Iron Closet DIY yet? 
I can craft the shell partition and nova lights if you still need those btw


----------



## savvistyles (May 2, 2020)

pixelgrits said:


> Has anyone claimed the Iron Closet DIY yet?
> I can craft the shell partition and nova lights if you still need those btw



I don't have conches, but I do have the Venus combs!
And I have 20 star fragments for h=the 4 nova lights! 
But yes, you can have the DIY!


----------



## savvistyles (May 3, 2020)

*BUMP*


----------



## savvistyles (May 4, 2020)

bump ~


----------



## suzume (May 4, 2020)

I could trade you a poolside bed for your natural square table diy! Please let me know if you'd be interested!


----------



## savvistyles (May 5, 2020)

suzume said:


> I could trade you a poolside bed for your natural square table diy! Please let me know if you'd be interested!



I can do that! 
Let me know when you're available to send a PM!


----------



## suzume (May 5, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> I can do that!
> Let me know when you're available to send a PM!


Hello! Thank you so much! I'm free right now!


----------



## shirocha (May 5, 2020)

Could I trade the pansy table for a fish drying rack?


----------



## savvistyles (May 5, 2020)

shirocha said:


> Could I trade the pansy table for a fish drying rack?


Can do!


----------



## shirocha (May 5, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> Can do!


Yay ok! I also found a fishing rod stand, could I trade that for the cosmos shower? It's white.


----------



## savvistyles (May 5, 2020)

shirocha said:


> Yay ok! I also found a fishing rod stand, could I trade that for the cosmos shower? It's white.



Yes I can do that also!


----------



## Capchir (May 5, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> Offer IGB or Wishlist items
> 
> DIY'S Available
> 
> ...


Do you still have the log decorative shelves diy?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Capchir said:


> Do you still have the log decorative shelves diy?


I do!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Bamboo wand diy

20K IGB?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Bamboo wand diy
> 
> 20K IGB?


Can do!


----------



## kiuprika (May 6, 2020)

DIY Palm Tree Lamp, DIY Armor Shoes, DIY Sauna Heater, DIY Orange Dress 
99k IGB?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

kiuprika said:


> DIY Palm Tree Lamp, DIY Armor Shoes, DIY Sauna Heater, DIY Orange Dress
> 99k IGB?



Perfect! 
I'll PM you a code!


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

Hii, do you still have the palm tree lamp?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii, do you still have the palm tree lamp?


I don't


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> I don't


Np thank you!


----------



## aprilofblossom (May 6, 2020)

10k for iron shelf?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

aprilofblossom said:


> 10k for iron shelf?


Can do!


----------



## boorah (May 6, 2020)

Hey! My sheep hood for the log decorative shelves (if still available)?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

boorah said:


> Hey! My sheep hood for the log decorative shelves (if still available)?



I'm keeping that on hold for someone else who asked, sorry


----------



## aprilofblossom (May 6, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> Can do!


PM’d!


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

b u m p ~


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 6, 2020)

DIY Tiki Torch
-DIY Hedge Standee

50k?


----------



## savvistyles (May 6, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> DIY Tiki Torch
> -DIY Hedge Standee
> 
> 50k?



Sorry! I am just seeing this, PM when you're on so I can send you a DODO Code!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Leaf diy and wooden full length mirror diy for imperial chest? Not sure if that’s fair, I usually only swap for other DIYs.


----------



## savvistyles (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> Leaf diy and wooden full length mirror diy for imperial chest? Not sure if that’s fair, I usually only swap for other DIYs.


That's perfect!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> That's perfect!


Cool, pm me a dodo code and I’ll bring the chest over? You want it in brown, right?


----------



## savvistyles (May 8, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## perfectpeach (May 9, 2020)

Can offer cute tea table and sprightly garden gnome for Hanging terrarium and stack of books DIY?


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 9, 2020)

Hi, could I trade my cute floor lamp,sand castle for your grass standee and umbrella stand.
i'll have to order them, and I don't tt so you'll need to wait til tomorrow if that doesn't bother you.


----------



## savvistyles (May 26, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi, could I trade my cute floor lamp,sand castle for your grass standee and umbrella stand.
> i'll have to order them, and I don't tt so you'll need to wait til tomorrow if that doesn't bother you.



I haven't been on forever, but if you would like we can still do that if you need those items!


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 26, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> I haven't been on forever, but if you would like we can still do that if you need those items!


Hi, I got the grass standee a few weeks ago but I still need the umbrella stand.


----------



## savvistyles (May 26, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi, I got the grass standee a few weeks ago but I still need the umbrella stand.



Here let me PM you a code!


----------

